# What's your favorite type?



## PrankyButSaintly (Feb 3, 2014)

ae1905 said:


> Why do you find IXTX types "scary"?


Because they're introverted thinkers. That alone scares me. lol!


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

PrankyButSaintly said:


> Because they're introverted thinkers. That alone scares me. lol!


Is it the _idea_ or some experience(s) you've had? And does chatting with me scare you? I hope not!


----------



## PrankyButSaintly (Feb 3, 2014)

ae1905 said:


> Is it the _idea_ or some experience(s) you've had? And does chatting with me scare you? I hope not!


Well, a little of both. But nah, I'm not scared of you yet. You haven't been grumpy with me like most others have!


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

PrankyButSaintly said:


> Well, a little of both. But nah, I'm not scared of you yet. You haven't been grumpy with me like most others have!


Good. Because there's nothing scary about me. I mean, look at my avatar? Is that a face that would scare anyone? The beard, maybe. But that face?

I can speak for INTPs who have Ti as their dominant function. We have a good sense of humor. So you can joke around with us. We won't grumble at you.

And if an INTP starts discussing something theoretical or abstract and you don't understand it, just ask him to explain it so you _can_ understand. Just tell him that an older INTP said, "if you can't explain your ideas in a way a layman can understand, then _you_ don't really understand the idea yourself." OK? And if they try to argue with you, tell them to come talk to me. I like to hear ideas and discuss things.


----------



## PrankyButSaintly (Feb 3, 2014)

ae1905 said:


> Good. Because there's nothing scary about me. I mean, look at my avatar? Is that a face that would scare anyone? The beard, maybe. But that face?
> 
> I can speak for INTPs who have Ti as their dominant function. We have a good sense of humor. So you can joke around with us. We won't grumble at you.
> 
> And if an INTP starts discussing something theoretical or abstract and you don't understand it, just ask him to explain it so you _can_ understand. Just tell him that an older INTP said, "if you can't explain your ideas in a way a layman can understand, then _you_ don't really understand the idea yourself." OK? And if they try to argue with you, tell them to come talk to me. I like to hear ideas and discuss things.


Ok, that sounds good! INTPs actually seem pretty cool. Now that I think about it, I think it's mostly just IxTJs that scare me, lol.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Enfp


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

PrankyButSaintly said:


> Ok, that sounds good! INTPs actually seem pretty cool. Now that I think about it, I think it's mostly just IxTJs that scare me, lol.


yeah, they scare me, too!

but then I just say "boo!", and they run away! 

problem solved


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

ISFJs, I barely see them on the forum though.


----------



## Amandine (May 11, 2014)

PrankyButSaintly said:


> I think it's mostly just IxTJs that scare me, lol.





ae1905 said:


> yeah, they scare me, too!


I didn't know I was that frightening. :laughing:


----------



## mrb (Dec 10, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Amandine said:


> I didn't know I was that frightening. :laughing:


boo!


----------



## Amandine (May 11, 2014)

ae1905 said:


> boo!


I see I'm not wanted here... >_>


----------



## Southgrove (Apr 29, 2014)

Hmm, hard question!

Three of my best friends are INFP, and I just find it fun and easy to talk to INFPs in general. If I ever need to talk about any problems or my feelings (or my lack of them) I always go to one of my INFPs. They're good listeners, give good advice and I feel like most INFPs just understand me very well, and I understand them. At least the ones I've met. They're really cute. 

I also have this thing for ESFxs... I have several ESFx friends and the world just seems so easy, uncomplicated, fun and... present around them. It is nice to just let go of all of my thoughts and worries once in a while and just relax and have fun, which is very easy around an ESFx. Although I can't say that ESFx is my favourite type, not in the theory at least, but they surely have a special place in my heart. 

My favourite type, however, would probaly be ENTP. I have two ENTP friends, and we got along very well from the very beginning. The first conversation I ever had with one of my ENTPs was about whether the soul actually exists or not, haha... There is no other type that I've had more deep and interesting conversations with, and there is no type that I communicate with so well. It is also one of my favourite type in the theory, I just like everything about it. 

My absolute favourite type, in the theory, is however ENFP. I love their enthusiasm, curiosity and how they're just all over the place. Unfortunely I don't know any ENFP, except my history teacher, who's really awesome. I can ask him one simple question and he can go on talking for hours about everything around the subject without even answering the question, but it is just all connected and makes sense. I really need more ENFPs in my life.


----------



## Castle (Jan 25, 2014)

I like different type for different reasons but i prefer:
1.Infj
2.Infp
3.Intj
4.Entp


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Amandine said:


> I see I'm not wanted here... >_>


you're wanted over in the games room where your great vocabulary and erudition is most appreciated


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> Good. Because there's nothing scary about me. I mean, look at my avatar? Is that a face that would scare anyone? The beard, maybe. But that face?
> 
> I can speak for INTPs who have Ti as their dominant function. We have a good sense of humor. So you can joke around with us. We won't grumble at you.
> 
> And if an INTP starts discussing something theoretical or abstract and you don't understand it, just ask him to explain it so you _can_ understand. Just tell him that an older INTP said, "if you can't explain your ideas in a way a layman can understand, then _you_ don't really understand the idea yourself." OK? And if they try to argue with you, tell them to come talk to me. I like to hear ideas and discuss things.


LOL! or go straight to the "older, and slightly deader INTP" for explanations. I say the deader, the better --less grumpy. ;P


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> LOL! or go straight to the "older, and slightly deader INTP" for explanations. I say the deader, the better --less grumpy. ;P


Fluffy! Are you stalking me? You know you're setting a bad example for the kids here.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> Fluffy! Are you stalking me? You know you're setting a bad example for the kids here.


I rest my case  behold the seeds of grumpiness


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

I must confess a soft spot for fellow ENFPs, ISFPs, ESFPs, and INFPs. roud:

I like their spirit.


----------



## AquaBlue (Jun 23, 2014)

I love my fellow Fi users (ESFP, ENFP, ISFP & INFP). ISTP & ENFJ are also my favorite types.


----------



## Desiderium (Jan 31, 2014)

ISTJ, so devoted, so collected/stoic, so down to earth.

Seriously, from what I've experienced, they offer the sort of uninhibited level of devotion I want/require. *dreamy sigh*:blushed:


----------



## Megakill (Nov 3, 2013)

Enfp


----------



## mr psycho (Jun 24, 2014)

Estj entp entj


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

My favorite type is the intelligent, compassionate type.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> My favorite type is the intelligent, compassionate type.


Now that you are an ESFJ lady, I'd add "wife-beater" to the above description


----------



## keswickcascade (Jul 19, 2014)

1. ENFP
2. INFx
3. ENFJ


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

my favorite type is the rainbow-unicorn type


----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)

INTJ. They're great fun to chat with. Love INTJ and INFP for theoretical conversations, but INTJ appeal to me more because they are willing to narrow down solution. INFPs leave things so wide open that it can make me crazy.


----------



## bellybutton (Jan 2, 2014)

I would have to say INTJ and INTP.

I love INTPs for their child-like enthusiasm, what makes it even better is that they can also turn around and be serious. They'll tell you all sorts of interesting things you never knew, and they'll be excited about it. I love learning knew things, and they just seem to share that enthusiasm.
Anyway! I love INTJs because they have the strangest sense of humor, I don't understand it at all, because it isn't animated. When they say a joke, it's almost like a fact, we are so different and I find it compelling. Also, They're just smart, or smart asses, either one.
And if they're computer nerds, like don't even let me get started. I love nerdy people.


----------



## Aizhas (Jul 19, 2014)

1) enfp
2) infp


----------



## luckyfun2014 (Jul 17, 2014)

1. Enfj
2. Infp
3. Entj


----------



## vintage stardust (Jul 17, 2014)

NT's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dianamodel3 (Jul 18, 2014)

1) enfj
2) enfp
3) infp & isfp


----------



## WeirderThanYou (Oct 16, 2015)

chicklit said:


> ENTPs, ENFPs and ISFJs. Ne-doms really intrigue me and ISFJs are cute little kittens.
> 
> Probably ESFP or ENFP. Definitely some Fi-Te type and Pe-dom to balance that Fi a bit.
> 
> ENTPs. Theoretically Ni-users, since they're more future-focused and actually _get stuff done_ (in comparison to Ne-users). I'll still go with my gut and say ENTP.


I'm pretty sure you described an ENTJ in that last part. We're Ne-doms, not Ni-users. We're like logic-oriented ENFPs. Ne is not exactly a future-focused function like Ni is. It focuses more on hypotheticals, but is sort of future oriented (we're all about what could be). Because of that we get NOTHING done 99% of the time.


----------

